# Ehrlich Cycle finder



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 May 2009)

Has anyone ever used a cycle finder for determining cycles and fib points etc.?
The following link is to the designer's site which shows the tool. 
http://www.stanehrlich.com/index.htm
I am after responses from people who have used them and not from detracters with no experience. 
Thanks


----------



## Knobby22 (1 May 2009)

I love the twisted sister ruler. Very 70s ala Life on Mars.
Following up from Snake's question, has anyone used it?

Knobby


----------



## bowman (2 May 2009)

Phoenix AI charting software has a cycles tool which I'm playing around with at the moment.

I'm looking for possible relationships  with various oscillator indicators like the Stochastic and Parabolic SAR.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (3 May 2009)

bowman said:


> Phoenix AI charting software has a cycles tool which I'm playing around with at the moment.
> 
> I'm looking for possible relationships  with various oscillator indicators like the Stochastic and Parabolic SAR.



Does it give recommendations regarding cycle periods and the use of those periods?


----------



## bowman (3 May 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Does it give recommendations regarding cycle periods and the use of those periods?




No it doesn't snake. You need to manually try and find cycles - which is what I'm doing right now 

Basically once you open a chart, you select the tool, find a recent low or high point on the chart and click on that. As you drag the cursor, the lines progressively widen and you look for high and low points that the lines intersect.

It's time consuming, but I don't mind as I usually find patterns and the like while I'm doing the cycle search.

I'm not even sure yet whether it can be an effective trading tool but I try to keep an open mind until something fails consistently.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (3 May 2009)

bowman said:


> No it doesn't snake. You need to manually try and find cycles - which is what I'm doing right now
> 
> Basically once you open a chart, you select the tool, find a recent low or high point on the chart and click on that. As you drag the cursor, the lines progressively widen and you look for high and low points that the lines intersect.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bowman.


----------



## bowman (4 May 2009)

LOL...have a look at APN today. The cycle analysis was out by a day or two, but I would have bought APN on the basis of being oversold on the Stochastic and finding support on the 32.8% fib retrace.

I actually did buy it and got a nice quick trade out it.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 May 2009)

bowman said:


> LOL...have a look at APN today. The cycle analysis was out by a day or two, but I would have bought APN on the basis of being oversold on the Stochastic and finding support on the 32.8% fib retrace.
> 
> I actually did buy it and got a nice quick trade out it.




Interesting. I hope you made some money out of it. When you say the cycle was a couple of days out are you expecting price changes according to the cycles?


----------



## bowman (4 May 2009)

Yeah snake.

Where the cycle lines intersect the price is where the potential turning points are - either up or down.

I wouldn't build my trading system around them just yet, but I am getting intrigued.

I mostly look for entries on pullbacks and then trade the bounce, so I use the Stochastic oscillator a lot to find potentially oversold stocks.

So now I am looking at combining the Stochastic with the Cycle study.

Looking through the Property trusts last night I found APZ BEC GJT MRZ OIF and MIX which all appear to be near turning points so I am keeping a watch to see how they go.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 May 2009)

bowman said:


> Yeah snake.
> 
> Where the cycle lines intersect the price is where the potential turning points are - either up or down.
> 
> ...



Thanks. What is your holding time and exit strategy? Are you just taking short term trades as in day trading or longer term as well?


----------



## bowman (4 May 2009)

Right now I am mostly daytrading, but depending on how I think the broader market is going, I also swing trade, where I can hold from several days to 2-3 weeks.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 May 2009)

bowman said:


> Right now I am mostly daytrading, but depending on how I think the broader market is going, I also swing trade, where I can hold from several days to 2-3 weeks.



Thanks for the discussion on trading Bowman. I am just trying to incorporate some cycles analysis and tinkering. 
Cheers.


----------



## bowman (5 May 2009)

Hey snake, thanks for raising this topic.

I just had another good little scalp trade on APZ which turned on its short term cycle point.

MRZ and MIX also had small moves yesterday. 

I'm having a look at charts right across the sectors now and examining this cycle thing a bit closer. As I said my interest is short term now, so I am looking for short term cycles and quick trades, but over the weekend I will set up some weekly charts and see if there's anything there from a longer point of view.

I remember reading up on cycles a few years ago (Welles Wilder, The Delta Phenomenon) but I suspect most people dismiss them as a trading tool.

My curiosity is renewed again so I will let you know how I travel.


----------

